# R32 Intercooler surround



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

In the market for a Nismo intercooler surround. 

Like the Google photo attached 

If anyone has one, or knows where i might find out that would be brilliant. 

Kind Regards

Kris


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I believe they did an FRP (which i have on my car) and a carbon version.

you ill be paying £1000 plus for one of these now


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes I saw your previous posts, it appears they don’t come up too often. 

🦄

I would be happy with a FRP 🤞🏻

Thanks for the feedback 👏🏻


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Still looking if anyone has one lurking about 🤞


----------

